# Snooker Places in Abu Dhabi



## Samey

Hii all i am working in Abu Dhabi, and I am searching for good snooker places (not billiards), i really miss playing snooker, although i am not a professional, but it would be great if any snooker player can advise, or even play snooker with me.


----------



## metmanph

The British Club had full-size snooker tables a few years back - I don't know if it still does.


----------



## Samey

Snooker is available in "The Club", but for that, one needs to be an Annual Member, and then you have to take snooker as an extra activity ( the total amount is around 8,000 Aed / year). Isn't there any random place where we can go and play snooker instead of getting Membership ???


----------



## Andy17

not sure if the games place at Al Whada mall has one. they have several pool tables as you go in but there is another table further in the room I did not investigate what it was so sorry if it isn't a snooker table. located on the food court level.


----------



## Rubydo

Samey said:


> Snooker is available in "The Club", but for that, one needs to be an Annual Member, and then you have to take snooker as an extra activity ( the total amount is around 8,000 Aed / year). Isn't there any random place where we can go and play snooker instead of getting Membership ???


It would only be the 1st year that would be around 8000dirhams, thats the joining fee and annual membership, the snooker membership onto is only like 100 dirhams for the year, if you decided to take this route though you would then need to find other club members who pal snooker as when i went there was only myself and my partner playing in there each time, i don't think its very popular. Other than at the club i don't know of any other places to play snooker - sorry.

Laura


----------

